
Plotting the Sacricide of George Washington - tomohawk
https://allthingsliberty.com/2014/07/plotting-the-sacricide-of-george-washington/
======
justin66
This is just really bad writing:

 _As authorities vigorously sought to understand what was happening, evidence
revealed a breathtaking scheme of unimaginable dimension that would have
brought the Revolution to a sudden end. It was such a devastating plan that it
left future Massachusetts governor and veteran Bunker Hill army surgeon
William Eustis stuttering in amazed disbelief..._

~~~
webwielder2
But the giant self-promotional sidebar assures us that the content on the site
is well-written, so you must be mistaken.

~~~
gumby
They refer to themselves as purveying "America's most important history". Why
would someone say such a thing if it's weren't true?

~~~
calvinmorrison
It's like when NPR has to constantly repeat "we are trustworthy". Not a good
look for sure.

